# Sign permit added cir



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Cletis said:


> I
> Just
> Looked at a sign job. I told him $ 325 no permit and $ 2,300
> With permit because of local bueacrazy. I make the same either way.
> ...


 
Some places yes. The city of Richmond controls their growth with their permitting process. You submit plans into plan review, they keep them for 6 weeks, send them back because you mispelled a word, and you make corrections, and they keep them another 6 weeks.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I have to pay an engineer $ 1,200 around here to stamp drawings


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

There are a few slow construction departments in New Jersey. Just as there are a few departments that really have their **** together. It's all a part of the game and patience is a virtue. Yes, some of them are even horrible and yes it slows me down if no one knows whats going on. Mostly the customers get confused and it's my job to assure them every things being handled professionally.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I
> Just
> Looked at a sign job. I told him $ 325 no permit and $ 2,300
> With permit because of local* bueacrazy.* I make the same either way.
> ...


...not really, we have bureaucracy, really not as crazy as Georgia :whistling2:
never realized how much it cost to get simple set of prints stamped.


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I have to pay an engineer $ 1,200 around here to stamp drawings


If you send them to me, I'll be glad to stamp them for $600. The stamp might not be worth the paper that the drawings are made on, but I can save you some money! 

JJ

Heck, now that I think of it, I'll even take some pics of the "stamped" drawings, and start my own "can I du dis" thread!!


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

you guys have to have an engineers stamp for everything?


----------

